
With Little Fanfare, FBI Ramps Up Biometrics Programs (Yet Again)–Part 2 - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/09/little-fanfare-fbi-ramps-biometrics-programs-yet-again-part-2
======
therobot24
> Given the FBI's broad goals for face recognition data, the time is right for
> laws that limit face recognition data collection.

Limit data collection? But..

> Only criminal mug shot photos are used to populate the national repository.

So we should limit the criminal mug shot datasets? Or should we limit the
query images?

> Query photos and photos obtained from social networking sites, surveillance
> cameras, and similar sources are not used to populate the national
> repository.

Oh yea. So what kind of limits again?

> Facial recognition takes the risks inherent in other biometrics to a new
> level...[it] allows for covert, remote, and mass capture and identification
> of images, and the photos that may end up in a database include not just a
> person’s face but also what she is wearing, what she might be carrying, and
> who she is associated with.

So like your facebook profile?

